# super rare colson racer 1917 on ebay



## olderthandirt (Aug 15, 2013)

well its off ebay now but this  week it was a no sale looked pretty nice ! anyone know about this bike ,why did it not sale ? OBAMANOMICS ? i thought it was pretty nice


----------



## redline1968 (Aug 15, 2013)

i see a trend in prices.  they are softening and its a buyers market on most bikes for those who can afford them.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 15, 2013)

I, too, think it was a pretty good deal. It did have a bid ($1500) which, for some reason, was retracted. I think the market is softer on some of the early stuff just due to the tire/wheel expense of making them able to ride. If this bike was in riding condition I'd be very tempted! I think on more desirable ballooner stuff the market is actually pretty strong but pretty soft when it comes to base/less desirable models. V/r Shawn


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 15, 2013)

olderthandirt said:


> well its off ebay now but this  week it was a no sale looked pretty nice ! anyone know about this bike ,why did it not sale ? OBAMANOMICS ? i thought it was pretty nice




Can't blame it all on Obama.
The last 25 years we citizens have been sold into slavery by the politicians that get their campaign money from the lobbyists. Their goal was and still is to send all jobs abroad.  Guess what? Any outside country can hire a lobbyist.
China is a big manipulator and has many lobbyists under their employment. All other countries consider this a treasanist act.


----------



## thehugheseum (Aug 15, 2013)

yeah but if folks can't blame someone then why even have a president..........


----------



## olderthandirt (Aug 16, 2013)

*obamanominics and the history of the world or where are the ball end spokes hiding at*

i agree, like Oswald said  i am just a patsy ,an old friend and former vice  president of Mutual of Omaha Insurance said, don't get me wrong. i don't like Obama but let's be honest he is not smart enough to make such a mess out of the country . now WHERE ARE ALL THE BALL END SPOKES HIDING AT there must be hundreds and thousands laying around just panting to be laced up


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 16, 2013)

Rare parts always do stream here. You just have to be a patient angler. :^)


----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 16, 2013)

Freqman1 said:


> I, too, think it was a pretty good deal. It did have a bid ($1500) which, for some reason, was retracted. I think the market is softer on some of the early stuff just due to the tire/wheel expense of making them able to ride. If this bike was in riding condition I'd be very tempted! I think on more desirable ballooner stuff the market is actually pretty strong but pretty soft when it comes to base/less desirable models. V/r Shawn




That bike is actually mine.  I retracted that bid because it was from Martyn Parks in the U.K.
He is the guy who likes to threaten people that he is a Police Officer and he will hunt you down.
He has several stories how he will threaten you then hunt you down through English law.

I too was surprised it didn't sell.  Over 60 watchers and NOBODY bid!!!!

The wheel set is rare and easily worth the asking price!!!! ( my asking price was $950 )

Might have to part it out now if nobody wants it.  Wheel set will maybe go first.
Thor Hubs, tied & soldered, beautiful nickel etc etc .....

Goes back to the room with all the other old stuff ...,( pic of my old room )


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 16, 2013)

I like your room! It would be a shame to part that bike. I may have to crack my piggy bank open if still available! V/r Shawn


----------



## Sped Man (Aug 16, 2013)

GiovanniLiCalsi said:


> Can't blame it all on Obama.
> The last 25 years we citizens have been sold into slavery by the politicians that get their campaign money from the lobbyists. Their goal was and still is to send all jobs abroad.  Guess what? Any outside country can hire a lobbyist.
> China is a big manipulator and has many lobbyists under their employment. All other countries consider this a treasanist act.




Boy you sound very familiar. Are we related? Are you sure we aren't kin? If my wife would have read this she would have sworn it was me writing it. Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet to find a person of like mind. There are too many people living in la la land. It is nice to see someone with their eyes wide open.


----------



## decotriumph (Aug 16, 2013)

corbettclassics said:


> That bike is actually mine.  I retracted that bid because it was from Martyn Parks in the U.K.
> He is the guy who likes to threaten people that he is a Police Officer and he will hunt you down.
> He has several stories how he will threaten you then hunt you down through English law.
> 
> ...




You have a PM


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 16, 2013)

Sped Man said:


> Boy you sound very familiar. Are we related? Are you sure we aren't kin? If my wife would have read this she would have sworn it was me writing it. Sweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet to find a person of like mind. There are too many people living in la la land. It is nice to see someone with their eyes wide open.




Listen to the former Canadian prime minister.
It is a really interesting interveiw. He reveals top secret documents about the world powers and who is really controlling the masses.

http://youtu.be/u_Qi2Xpp1zI


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 16, 2013)

corbettclassics said:


> That bike is actually mine.  I retracted that bid because it was from Martyn Parks in the U.K.
> He is the guy who likes to threaten people that he is a Police Officer and he will hunt you down.
> He has several stories how he will threaten you then hunt you down through English law.
> 
> ...




You have a very beautiful shrine there. Very nice collection.
Probably qualifies for a non-profit church of the bicycle goddess, similar to the Italian shrine to bicycles. :^)


----------



## EmmaLee (Aug 17, 2013)

Can you share a pic or at least a link of that? couldnt find it. thanks.


----------



## eazywind (Aug 17, 2013)

When I had my ebay store and was selling full time, the only negative I received was from Martyn Parks. I did not ship outside the usa and during the first part of my ebay selling, I didn't know you could have a box checked that made non usa bidders to not bid on stuff ( changed that after dealing with Mr. Parks ), but I did have it stressed in my description, and he won something and I would not ship it to him and he huffed and he puffed etc....... and gave me a negative. He was a first class jerk for sure. Not that I am a saint in any way, but I ain't that bad. Over 7000 sales and he was the only real piece of !@#$%^&*()_+_)()_+_ that I had to deal with. Marc





corbettclassics said:


> That bike is actually mine.  I retracted that bid because it was from Martyn Parks in the U.K.
> He is the guy who likes to threaten people that he is a Police Officer and he will hunt you down.
> He has several stories how he will threaten you then hunt you down through English law.
> 
> ...


----------



## corbettclassics (Aug 17, 2013)

He has sent me 5 emails so far over two days calling me "Twat" and all those other names he can think up.  What a loser and just a plain waste of time.

BUT ......  I did want to say - "Thanks to everyone" who has sent me a PM.  I didn't realize there were 11 messages there to respond too
about the bike - Colson Flyer.

Will start with the 1st guy and work my way down the list...

This is a pic of what it looked like together with some of my spare stuff ...( at least to get an idea )


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Aug 17, 2013)

corbettclassics said:


> He has sent me 5 emails so far over two days calling me "Twat" and all those other names he can think up.  What a loser and just a plain waste of time.
> 
> BUT ......  I did want to say - "Thanks to everyone" who has sent me a PM.  I didn't realize there were 11 messages there to respond too
> about the bike - Colson Flyer.
> ...




Post his e-mail address,I an sure we can load up his box and give him something to do.


----------



## olderthandirt (Aug 18, 2013)

*bike still for sale ?*

is the colson still available ?


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Mar 5, 2022)

How does one determine that a Colson bicycle dates to 1917?


----------



## corbettclassics (Mar 5, 2022)

I think if I remember correctly is was Leon Dixon that had the catalogue information on the bike.


----------

